# Noble M12 3R



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello all
so today was spent polishing and waxing the noble.first off sorry no before pictures as i wanted to get stuck in before the chance of any rain,
The car is kept very clean most of the time .The paint only had very light swirls ,im no pro but i try my best so any feedback good or bad is welcome .

 *wheels / tyres*
Chemical guys maxi sudes in a sprayer
Meguiars super degreaser
Autosol metel polish 
Blackfire all metel selant
303 aerospace protectant

 *paintwork*
Chemical guys maxi sudes 
Autosmart tardis 
Apc for doorshuts and grills 
Menzerna Final Finish 106 FA via DA 
DodoJuice supernatural wax
dried using PB Luxury Drying Towel

*Interior*
Z-9 Leather Soft Spray Cleaner
3m glass cleaner
Chemical guys fabric clean 
303 aerospace protectant

*engine*
303 aerospace protectant
Meguiars super degreaser
Autosol metel polish
















































































































































*front numberplate and lower splitter fitted* 



















thanks for looking


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful car. I like the shot from through the spoiler messed me up for a second lol. Clam shell looks so cool. Nice buy mate really


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great work :thumb:
fantastic car :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

great looking car - well done!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job, really looks superb! Love these things, i'd love to have a go in one someday!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job, love those engine bay shots!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

stunning car mate love the picture from under the spoiler great work


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sheer beauty :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking car, nice condition too.


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

:buffer:thanks everyone


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

one of my all time fav cars, looks great, good job!!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Great car and great work. 

Never seen the engine bay in one before - the air has a long way to go from the airfilters to the inlet eh lol. 
Reminds me of the nutters in Japan that fitted a front mount intercooler to an MR2 turbo and ran the pipework through the cabin


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Beast! But am loving that :thumb::argie:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great  Never in a Noble, and will probably never, there are none in France


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

wow:argie::argie:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Tht engine bay is awesome 
Great car there


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

stunning car, i like the fact that it opens up to allo easy cleaning for a lot of areas....its looks like a proper weapon..very jealous


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Gorgeous car, and great work !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing car..


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

biggest soft spot for these. lovely car fella


----------



## Che (Aug 22, 2011)

Stunning! Really do live those cars


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

*Few more pictures *


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Im In love!!! The only car I would replace Betty with! I followed one the other day & explained all about these to my 5yr old neice! lol, love them! 

Beuty mate


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantastic looking car a rare site too


----------



## Mobb (May 7, 2011)

Nice car and good work!


----------



## Liver (Feb 23, 2009)

thats is gorgeous 

stunning work and car


----------

